# Bored of the Rings



## The Mormegil (Nov 15, 2001)

Has anyone read the Harvard Lampoon book? Question: Is this sacrilige or what?


----------



## Grond (Nov 15, 2001)

It is truly a testament to a works greatness when it is parodied and ridiculed. Any time I hear of National Lampoon or Harvard or any other institution knocking the Lord of the Rings, it encourages me that probably more people will read it simply to determine if the parody or ridicule is warranted.


----------



## Tar-Steve (Nov 21, 2001)

I read it a long time ago. I thought it was more stupid than funny. (Don't get me wrong. I wasn't all indignant or anything like that. It's just that I find the comedy within the book to be weak and unoriginal.

Sacriledge is a personal concept, so I'd say: No, not at all.

I agree with Grond. For something to be parodied or incorporated into satire is nothing less that a recognition of it's great impact.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 16, 2001)

I love satire!


----------



## Lord Snotty (Dec 20, 2001)

there is a book against Harry Potter, called "Hogwarts or Hogwash"


----------



## TheFool (Dec 26, 2001)

Come on, you can't help but snigger at 'Dildo Bugger' or the map with 'The tiny X-shaped forest' and 'The Land of the Knee-Walking Turkeys'!

My favourite thing though is the flying sheep on the original cover


----------



## tookish-girl (Jan 7, 2002)

I like Moxie and Pepsi, though I haven't read it, just flicked through. Thought "Legolam" was even better. 
I'm writing two LotRs parodies at the mo, one is a play with lots of film mickey-takes, such as Frodo gettting stabbed and falling over lots and Aragorn been a really cool, James Bond like character. The other one is a story I'm doing called Lord of the Socks. It's exactly the same, but with a sock in stead of a ring, I thought of it yesterday when I found one black sock and couldn't find the other. Felt like I wasn't complete without both socks and realised I sounded like Sauron and then invented this ridiculous idea about Isildur messing around with his washing machine and Sauron knitting the socks himself and well, when it's finished I'll put it up on the board!


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 25, 2002)

And who can forget Stomper's battle cry "O Dragonbreth Gilthorpial!" he yodeled.


----------



## ReadWryt (Mar 26, 2002)

When I was in High School my buddies and I wrote a parody of LotR. It was based on the MGM musical of "The Wizard of Oz". Orcs instead of Flying Monkeys...Gimli was the Woodsman, Legolas was the Scarecrow and Aragorn was the Cowardly Lion. I wish I had a copy of it today because, although not the well crafted parody of "Bored of the Rings", it was worth a few good larfs. Especially the Legolas bit. Everyone kept thinking he was gay, and he kept telling them he was "...Elvish, not a Faerie!". Finally he came out in his song...

"I could be a Cassanova, and roll over in the clover
as a lover I'd be great...

I wouldn't have to be defiant, I'd be friends with Anita Bryant
Oh if only I was straight!" 

Ah..I suppose the Anita Bryant part dates it demmit!

What really scares me is that, from time to time, I have these nightmare visions of what COULD happen in Hollywood. The scariest one was when I imagined them making a Live Action Johnny Quest staring Macaulay Culkin...*Shudder* I could see someone thinking that would have been a good idea. Next to that was waking in a cold sweat from the idea of Jim Carrey being cast as Inspector Clouseau in a remake of "The Pink Panther".

Yesterday I was idly musing away on some graphics and the thought of Mel Brooks doing a "Spaceballs" like sendup of LotR popped into my head and I had to choke back the scream of anguish...


----------



## Legolam (Mar 27, 2002)

I found Bored of the Rings pretty amusing. As someone said, you can't help sniggering all the way through it, with Goodgulf, Twodor and Fordor!  I think it's a great compliment to Tolkien's works!


----------



## elenya (Mar 29, 2002)

The best part is how Minas Tirith is called Minas Troney! And the chapter Minas Troney in the Soup? Cou;dn't stop laughing. It's a noodle AND a city!!


----------



## Khamul (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ReadWryt _
> *
> 
> Yesterday I was idly musing away on some graphics and the thought of Mel Brooks doing a "Spaceballs" like sendup of LotR popped into my head and I had to choke back the scream of anguish... *



That would be........interesting. Whats wrong with Spaceballs? Its a classic..


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 6, 2002)

I read a little bit of "Bored of the Rings" in Barnes & Noble a few weeks ago...I just couldn't stomach that book. 

I normally love parodies...but this parody must have been written by a red neck hick. What is the deal with everyone getting run over by a monster-sized truck. I just don't get the humor in it.


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 6, 2002)

*Harvard Lampoon*

This is about on par with the rest of their comedy.
It was pretty good for its time, but now it just seems dated.

If you liked the Vacation movies or old Firesign theater routines, you may just enjoy the Bored of the Rings.

Of course, it is important to remember that this was originally written as a joke to pass around the Literature Dept when Tolkien was considered to unimportant a writer to be included in Harvard Master classes in Modern British Literature.

this has since been amended

RD


----------



## Tarien (Apr 16, 2002)

*Silently agrees with Elbereth, as is slightly green after recently reading a *single page* of Bored of the Rings.*


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Apr 16, 2002)

I really liked the line where Goodgulf says to Dildo-

'you cannot use extermination as a method of settling your petty grievances with the townspeople'


----------



## Tyaronumen (May 10, 2002)

Toke a lid, smoke a lid
Pop the mescaline-o!


Heheh... good ol' Tim Benzadrine.


----------



## QueenSilverleaf (May 14, 2002)

Has anyone read it? Bored of the Rings, I mean. I can tell at least 2 people have: myself and Legolam. I'd like to know what people thought of it. Personally, I loved it! I thought it was very clever, even if it was making fun of one of my favorite books. I got the feeling that the people who wrote it had an understanding of LotR before sitting down to write Bored of the Rings. Any other thought?


----------



## Beorn (May 14, 2002)

Please excuse the discontinuity of the previous post...it was merged w/ this thread....


----------



## Arda's Bane (Jun 18, 2002)

Has anyone read this take off of lotr its supposed to be really witty


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 18, 2002)

Check out this thread: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=666 They discuss it there. I've heard that it was funny by some and offensive by others. It just depends on your taste in humor.


----------



## Triciawen (Jun 22, 2002)

I'm not against LOTR parody, when it's funny.

But Bored of the Rings SUCKED.


----------



## Prince Legolas (Jul 6, 2002)

I've just finished 'Bored of the Rings' and I thought it was brilliant. Okay so it was really silly but is was suposed to be wasn't it?
I loved the sheep riding Roi-Tanners, and the scene where the smitten Arrowroot (son of Arrowshirt) went plunging head first into the moat at Isinglass.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 9, 2002)

No, I'm not really, it just so happens to be the title of a LOTR parody. And no, they are not bored of it either, they liked it, so stop thinking the people that wrote it don't like it, they do.

It was written some time in the '70's by The Harvard Lampoon (the two guys in that went on and formed The National Lampoon, who you'll recognise from many funny films) and was a huge hit among Uni's in America, and recently it was re-released in hardback here in the UK.

Well, I bought it ages ago and read it, and I thought I'd bring up a discussion on it here for those who have never heard of it and those who wish to discuss the best bits in it. Personally, my favourite part is when The Jolly Green Giant (parody of Treebeard) attacks Isengard with his army of vegetables.

Go ahead, discuss...

Edit: Ok, so this post of mine has been merged into this one, that'd be why it doesn't seem to fit too well with the conversation...


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 9, 2002)

you will find some comments on the book on this thread also.

Bored


----------



## Athelas (Dec 8, 2002)

*Loved it*

"What have I got in my pocket?" said Dildo, fingering his .38 snub-nosed revolver...


----------

